# Attended the schluter course. Featuring Groutface



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Leaving a good trail behind ya! Nice! How many guys u got werkin with"for" u


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

one setter and one helper and me..................get r done son


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Ataboy!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*What waterproofing material to use on the 36th floor?*

Here is my latest greatest shower pan.

36th floor Penthouse in Vancouver.

"When in doubt. Hydro Ban it!"

The warranty is fantastic from Laticrete and I use this as a selling tool all the time here in Vancouver. I also inform my potential clients of the lack of warranty if their installer (if they go with someone other than me) does not get written permission from Schluter and they work with modified thin sets. Everyone loves warranties. Talk about them. Sell them. Highlight them. Close more shower deals.

People are surprised to hear this news. It's all so confusing. :blink:

Mapei offers up similar warranties to Laticrete - but their is loop holes. You must be a member of TTMAC. I am. :clap:

JW


----------

